# Excalibur 40-200 Deluxe Router Table



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

I have had alot of life changing event happen over the last year that has taken me away from woodworking. As things are now settling down and I am able to get back into the hobby, I started looking for a router table and while searching through my local craigslist ad and came across a Excalibur 40-200 Deluxe Router Table. I have looked in alot of different places and just cant seem to find alot of material on this set up that is not from the manufacture. Here on the forum I can only find an article or two that talks about this product.

If anyone has any knowledge on this product please pass it my way. The table need alot of cleaning, so my next step is to tear it down and clean everything to make it look as close to new as possible. I will post some pictures of everything in the next couple days when I get more time.

This seemed to be a really good find based on price I decided to go ahead and purchase it, it came with a bunch of extras so even if the router table turned out to be a bust the extras would cover my expense.

This is what was included with purchase:
Excalibur 40-200 Deluxe Router Table
Working router (unknown brand)
Freud 12-128 bit (new)
Freud 22-112 bit (new)
Freud 22-115 bit (new)
Freud 32-524 bit (new)
Freud 34-124 bit (new)
Freud 80-104 bit (new)
Freud 80-122 bit (new)
Freud 99-760 bit (new)
Plus about 10 other various bits (used)

Total cost = A steal (based on internet prices)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

And the price was...? Found the following. List price was $1,100.

Brief review: https://www.woodmagazine.com/review...ifts/excalibur-40-200-deluxe-router-table-kit

More detailed review: https://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/excalibur-deluxe-router-table-kit-2/

Review by Mike (Detroit) from the Router Forum: https://www.routerforums.com/genera...-200-deluxe-router-table-kit-floor-model.html

Looks like it has a super robuse lift with four threaded posts to change height, most lifts have a single threaded post. Looks like a precision oriented table.

Pix is from one of the reviews.


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

As I said it was a steal @ $160 for everthing


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Great deal, heck you could pay that just for the bits listed.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

That's a heck of a deal. I am unfamiliar with that table but reviews are favorable.


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

BCR said:


> Great deal, heck you could pay that just for the bits listed.



Yea, so it was really a no loss situation. I am going to start refurbishing the router, Based on from what I can find it is pretty much complete. Just need to tear it down and clean/lub everything. The table top is what needs the most work (rust) but it all really looks like superficial surface rust.


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

David Bradford said:


> That's a heck of a deal. I am unfamiliar with that table but reviews are favorable.


I had never heard of this router table either and had to look up, after I started talking to the guy about it.


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

Adding pictures


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You got one hell of a deal . When I tried ordering one I believe the lift was separate,but it’s been a while .
If in fact it was ,the price would go up to $1500 without the bits


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> You got one hell of a deal . When I tried ordering one I believe the lift was separate,but it’s been a while .
> If in fact it was ,the price would go up to $1500 without the bits


I am not sure if it was sold without the lift on this model, I have watched a couple videos that showed lower models without the lift.


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

Ok so I have started breaking this router table down to get it cleaned up. Here is a before an dater picture of the table.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow Larry.... you lucked out.

I think you, me & one other on this forum have this router table setup.

Except I bought just the top & lift only at a co$t. Not crazy for the inserts
though and found it easier to make my own from polycarbonate on my cnc.
Now my cast top just sits off to the side while the lift is in the FAT300 table.

Congrats on the savings


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

UglySign said:


> Wow Larry.... you lucked out.
> 
> I think you, me & one other on this forum have this router table setup.
> 
> ...



Thanks, What kind of inserts have you made for it?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Clear polycarbonate ones, I'll get a picture later.

The orange inserts have a nice angular groove to them
which make them unique and they cost. Having access
to the cnc I just drawn up a few different opening. The
areas where the 'threads' are I bumped out the PC for
a friction fit. Using the same tool for the orange inserts.
Few trial & errors but it worked out. PC is sorta soft so eventually
they will give up. Cnc'ing them keeps me stocked.

Tune in after 7pm NY time

Lol... Mike has it or did a review in '15
https://www.routerforums.com/genera...-200-deluxe-router-table-kit-floor-model.html


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

OK, I have a company phone.... no iphone so.
Hopefully you'll get an idea of what I was saying.
Definitely be careful when starting a blank insert, ya never know.
So far it's worked fine.


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

UglySign said:


> OK, I have a company phone.... no iphone so.
> Hopefully you'll get an idea of what I was saying.
> Definitely be careful when starting a blank insert, ya never know.
> So far it's worked fine.


Those inserts look nice, we may have to talk about getting some later.


----------

